# Best in Show



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I was on standby this weekend, so we couldn't go to the country fairs we wanted to but found one around the corner that had a little dog show.
There were gun dog displays, an agility team jumping through fiery rings, ferret, duck and pig racing and a pretty little poo that won some rosettes:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah well done poppy - champion girl!!
What were they for??
She looks very proud of herself & so she should xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

BIS, definitely 
- Did Pops also fancy a go at fiery hoop jumping?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

3rd for 'Best 4 legs' (?)
2nd for waggiest tail - frankly we were robbed, her tail was manic as usual.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Popster! Well done!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I know those dogs are highly trained but fire? Really? Is that necessary? I don't like it.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> I know those dogs are highly trained but fire? Really? Is that necessary? I don't like it.


Quite agree. If the trainer feels the need to use fire maybe he/she should be jumping through the hoops instead.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations to Poppy and her very excellent four legs and waggy tail.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> 3rd for 'Best 4 legs' (?)
> 2nd for waggiest tail - frankly we were robbed, her tail was manic as usual.


Best 4 legs?? 
Does that mean any poor 3 legged dogs weren't allowed to enter! 
Well done poppy! 
I hope the rosettes are proudly displayed on the fridge x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> 3rd for 'Best 4 legs' (?)
> 2nd for waggiest tail - frankly we were robbed, her tail was manic as usual.


Ps - did Marion get anything for best 2 legs??


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Best 4 legs??
> Does that mean any poor 3 legged dogs weren't allowed to enter!
> Well done poppy!
> I hope the rosettes are proudly displayed on the fridge x


I thought about that too. I think she got the rosette because the judge kept calling her 'Socks'.

The rosettes will have to be put somewhere to show off with. We are now waiting for the lucrative Pedigree Chum sponsorship deal that will arrive any day now.


I enjoyed the gun dogs exhibition. Most of them were working cockers and I was interested to notice just how much cocker is in Poppy. There are so many Cocker traits in her demeanor and general attitude. The cocker is definitely the dominant gene in her. Her overall shape and her waggy wiggle are very cocker.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well done Poppy.  We are a ribbonless family here.  I wonder if I could find a show with a "most exuberant bubble popping" category?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Rufus doesn't need to seek external approval to know he's top of the class, he's a canine communication genius and does the funniest aerial jumps imaginable. Please sort your pic posting problems out and put that one on again of him in mid air with a totally flat rear end  Could you use cloud storage or something and then just use the URL via the postcard icon?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Well done Poppy. Just love her face in the photo with her rosettes, I am sure they will be the first of many


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Amanda, she's come so far! roud: This time last year she was just a lunatic little speck with sharp teeth and a very strong desire to chew....fast forward to now and she can stand to ignore the rosettes for a whole 30 seconds (only because I'm dangling treats behind the camera though) hoto:  I think both of us have learned how to manipulate the other to their own devious ends :decision:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What is it with photo programs that they are so self protective. The minute I get one installed it blocks all the others and won't let me use them. I just need to learn at Lightroom what numbers to punch into export to get the file size manageable.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

500kb or below is uploadable (yes I made a word up), if that helps??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

this is awesome! way to go.
the fire rings are terrifying.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You guys chatting about pictures, storage & uploading have lost me??!!
I can still only do one thumbnail pic at a time!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes but you can now do them the right way up. See how far you've come in a year? Give yourself a rosette


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yes but you can now do them the right way up. See how far you've come in a year? Give yourself a rosette


Ha your right mazz, credit where it's due, I'm just hiding my light under a bushel!
:first:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Is that like a kind of battery operated vejazzle?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Is that like a kind of battery operated vejazzle?


Marion


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Just askin'


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Just askin'


No harm in asking eh? Just wait until Fairlie (and the other across the pond'ers) comes along asking what vejazzle is


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, I'll bite. What is a vejazzle?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh wow I am pretty sure I can guess!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ok, I'll bite. What is a vejazzle?


Nope not on the forum! It can't happen! Amanda is already watching!! You better google it! 

Marion


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahahahahh!!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ruth, it's not x rated it's just very sparkly good personal hygiene


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awahhhhh!!! Very well done!!! That is a mighty proud look!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My internet is so slow tonight, I googled images of vijazzle and this is what I got!!???.....
Not the sequined bling I was expecting


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Are they camel toes?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Are they camel toes?


Haha it took me a while, but yes I think it is indeed a camels toe 
It will need a lot of bling on that!!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tinman said:


> My internet is so slow tonight, I googled images of vijazzle and this is what I got!!???.....
> Not the sequined bling I was expecting


Came across that picture, too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lynn<3 said:


> Came across that picture, too.


Haha so you was googling too  x


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Haha so you was googling too  x


I've seen those before (didn't know they had a name)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear - and another innocent thread goes down a dodgy route, still it has been a while.....! oh, well done Poppy by the way.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Gross! is all I have to say, and I consider myself something of an expert on these matters.  Who in their right mind would go for that prepubescent porn star meets Polly Pocket look? Yuck, double yuck and triple yuck.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Gross! is all I have to say, and I consider myself something of an expert on these matters.  Who in their right mind would go for that prepubescent porn star meets Polly Pocket look? Yuck, double yuck and triple yuck.


Love your description...... There's something for everyone!! and surely there is definitely worse out there


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry Datun Walnut! Looks like your thread about beautiful Poppy is well and truly in the gutter.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Gross! is all I have to say, and I consider myself something of an expert on these matters.  Who in their right mind would go for that prepubescent porn star meets Polly Pocket look? Yuck, double yuck and triple yuck.





Tinman said:


> Love your description...... There's something for everyone!! and surely there is definitely worse out there


It takes all sorts


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ruth, it's not x rated it's just very sparkly good personal hygiene


It's just wrong that's what!! 

Im a practical person and whilst I enjoy having my nails done (although I keep them short), I just think it's a step too far. How annoying that would be??? And scratchy etc.. Yuck!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out who (besides "dancers") would do that and why?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lynn<3 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who (besides "dancers") would do that and why?


Kinky people!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I love the way you've put "dancers" in inverted commas, ha ha! Someone on here will fess up at some point to having something interesting downstairs...only a matter of time. Tracey used to be a boy, so that's interesting in itself


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Sorry Datun Walnut! Looks like your thread about beautiful Poppy is well and truly in the gutter.


I don't understand what you're talking about. Obviously.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I love the way you've put "dancers" in inverted commas, ha ha! Someone on here will fess up at some point to having something interesting downstairs...only a matter of time. Tracey used to be a boy, so that's interesting in itself


Haha that's right!! Trevor!! So it depends on what you consider interesting downstairs now! 
I did once contemplate a piercing there...... But it remained as just a fleeting thought!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha that's right!! Trevor!! So it depends on what you consider interesting downstairs now!
> I did once contemplate a piercing there...... But it remained as just a fleeting thought!


OMG  :behindsofa:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

While we're into confessions....this is me without make up...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Two questions. What is between your legs and why are the door handles in your house so high?

No need for make up by the way, you are lovely as can be like that!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous Marion! I agree. No makeup needed.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Two questions. What is between your legs


Thank you for noticing, that'll be my downstairs 'interest'.



> and why are the door handles in your house so high?


Well, as I'm only crossed with a toy rather than a miniature I'm on the smaller side of things


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> While we're into confessions....this is me without make up...


Looking good kid!.. Looking good!! X :twothumbs:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That is so funny, kind of freaky, but funny


----------

